# Brittanies



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A little odd to see a tail on one.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She's lovely - I love hearing about different sporting breeds and I don't know any Brittanies. Breed traits are really fascinating. Thanks for sharing her photos )


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

Megora said:


> A little odd to see a tail on one.


Tail docking is illegal in Australia. The tailless gene seems to common in European Brittanies but less common in North American bloodlines.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Honey is a pretty Brittany. 

I have friends that have Brittany Spaniels, they're great dogs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Honey is pretty!

There are two in my neighborhood. One, named Holly, was lost some years ago and free-roaming the neighborhood. I took her to her home -- twice -- and the third time I saw her a neighborhood man was walking her around with a rope. She obviously could escape her yard and (I learned later) her owners were out of town. I stopped and took her in my car and brought her to my home. She and Luke (my Golden at the time) played for hours. She was so sweet and full of energy. She made me want one.


----------



## Goldengal12345 (Sep 2, 2020)

Wow, shes so cute. Speckled paws are to die for


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Brittanies and considered getting one. My friend growing up had one that was the sweetest girl. She went everywhere with us and was very settled inside the house. I hear this is not typical for them 
Your girl is just beautiful.
Jules


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Very pretty.

I've never been too keen for them as my first dog bite came from one. Yours looks very sweet


----------



## SeaGlassChick (Sep 27, 2020)

Adorable!!! Our current foster pup is a young brittany. She is so much fun, a super-snuggler inside and never-ending energy outside! I swear she has springs for legs the way she bounces around the yard! She and Jackson are excellent buds.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

SeaGlassChick said:


> Adorable!!! Our current foster pup is a young brittany. She is so much fun, a super-snuggler inside and never-ending energy outside! I swear she has springs for legs the way she bounces around the yard! She and Jackson are excellent buds.
> 
> View attachment 880351
> 
> ...


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

The Brittany is a very energetic dog.  My wife's parents had one. Her and her 3 siblings would all take turns running the dog because they have so much energy. She would pull them on roller blades. When she got older, she was still very quick. We had some shrimp on a coffee table and the dog came by and took one in the blink of an eye. Very fast! A neighbor had two who would get out and wonder the neighborhood all day and run home before dark. They always traveled together. Very fun dog with great disposition if you are willing to be very active with them. They need a lot of exercise. Thanks for posting your great photos.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SeaGlassChick said:


> Adorable!!! Our current foster pup is a young brittany. She is so much fun, a super-snuggler inside and never-ending energy outside! I swear she has springs for legs the way she bounces around the yard! She and Jackson are excellent buds.
> 
> View attachment 880351


I vote yes!  

So sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SeaGlassChick said:


> Adorable!!! Our current foster pup is a young brittany. She is so much fun, a super-snuggler inside and never-ending energy outside! I swear she has springs for legs the way she bounces around the yard! She and Jackson are excellent buds.
> 
> View attachment 880351



She's adorable, sounds like a perfect match.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I grew up with cocker spaniels and hunted the youth seasons with a friend of the family who had a Brittany, so I have a fondness of these dogs.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I've always wanted one of these. Someone told me they have the greatest number of any breed of dual champions in the US. I haven't verified that information, but how are they in AUS?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Tagrenine said:


> I've always wanted one of these. Someone told me they have the greatest number of any breed of dual champions in the US. I haven't verified that information, but how are they in AUS?


I have always heard that too. People point to Brittanies as one of the few well-known sporting breeds that doesn't have much of a split.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Honey is pretty!
> 
> There are two in my neighborhood. One, named Holly, was lost some years ago and free-roaming the neighborhood. I took her to her home -- twice -- and the third time I saw her a neighborhood man was walking her around with a rope. She obviously could escape her yard and (I learned later) her owners were out of town. I stopped and took her in my car and brought her to my home. She and Luke (my Golden at the time) played for hours. She was so sweet and full of energy. She made me want one.


Yes, they can be Houdinis and they don’t forget escape routes. Honey got through our boundary fence once. I was supervising and luckily the duck she was chasing flew close enough for me to call her back, but she regularly checks for that (now fixed) hole under the fence.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

My Dad had a hunting Brittany when we were really little. He was a runner boy but an amazing hunter. He dug under a 4 foot buried fence to get out!
Jules


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

Dunmar said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I've never been too keen for them as my first dog bite came from one. Yours looks very sweet


I’m sorry you had that experience. That’s not typical of the behaviour of the Brittanies I’ve known.



JulesAK said:


> My friend growing up had one that was the sweetest girl. She went everywhere with us and was very settled inside the house. I hear this is not typical for them
> Jules


Your friend’s Brittany sounds like Honey... similar to a border collie in energy level but with a better “off switch”. On the other hand, Honey does have a keen eye for mischief.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

whemtp said:


> The Brittany is a very energetic dog. My wife's parents had one. Her and her 3 siblings would all take turns running the dog because they have so much energy.


Honey is not that energetic. However, I spent an afternoon looking at the litter of puppies before I brought Honey home, and there was one puppy that just kept playing all afternoon, while the rest of the litter slept and played and slept again. I thought it mightn’t be suitable for a pet home.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

SeaGlassChick said:


> Adorable!!! Our current foster pup is a young brittany. She is so much fun, a super-snuggler inside and never-ending energy outside! I swear she has springs for legs the way she bounces around the yard! She and Jackson are excellent buds.
> 
> View attachment 880351


I’m envious. She looks like such a cutie. She sounds like Honey... if I needed one word to describe Honey, the word would be “fun”.


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> I've always wanted one of these. Someone told me they have the greatest number of any breed of dual champions in the US. I haven't verified that information, but how are they in AUS?


They’re a rare breed where I live. They’re more common in Victoria, where duck hunting is more popular, but I don’t know how often they’re used for hunting.

I suspect that many hunters would find Honey too soft in personality, although Honey’s mother was the breeder’s husband’s hunting buddy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

GrandmaToGoldens said:


> Yes, they can be Houdinis and they don’t forget escape routes. Honey got through our boundary fence once. I was supervising and luckily the duck she was chasing flew close enough for me to call her back, but she regularly checks for that (now fixed) hole under the fence.


She was so fast! I remember looking up as she was first running at us and wondering what the heck it was. lol


----------

